# face plate for quick change gearbox logan 820



## cadusis (May 27, 2014)

where can I find a face plate , the brass plate the showers the positioning for the gearbox levers I just rebuilt the gear box that came with my logan 10" lathe and it did not have one when I bought it. the quick change boxes was not put together when I purchased it .
thank you 
John


----------



## GarageGuy (May 28, 2014)

Logan Actuator has them.  They are located in Harvard IL, and keep a good stock of Logan lathe parts.  Their web site is "lathe.com"  It is run by Scott Logan, the grandson of the original owner of Logan Engineering.  He is very helpful, and knows just about everything there is to know about Logan lathes.  If you have your serial number, he can even tell you who originally purchased your machine when it was new.

I have a Logan 820 myself.  Very nice machine!  Best of luck,

GG


----------



## cadusis (May 28, 2014)

thank you for your help . I plan I sending the serial number to find out where it came from . I bought it from my secretaries husband who builds hot rods he just purchased a lathe from Bethlehem steel it is a  behemoth . This is my first metal cutting lathe . He offered to put the quick change gear box on for me but I wanted to do it my self it was quite hard.
thanks again 
John


----------



## stevecmo (May 28, 2014)

Just an FYI on the Logan nameplate.  If I'm recalling this correctly, someone noticed there is an error on the nameplate that Logan sells - Scott Logan was a little embarrassed that he, or one of his employees, hadn't discovered it before.  I believe this was on the Logan yahoo group, which you should join if you haven't already.  I don't believe the error is a big deal - just one number wrong - but thought I would mention it.  

Steve


----------



## GarageGuy (May 28, 2014)

Yes, I read that too!  I guess nobody had noticed for years.  There was a photo of it on the Yahoo Logan Lathe group.

GG


----------



## cadusis (Jun 7, 2014)

I can not find a serial number on the lathe all brass plates are missing anyone know where else they may have stamped it. I know guns and cars have them in a few places
john


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 7, 2014)

On a Logan, the serial number is on top of the bed between the ways at the right hand end near the tail stock.  Between the front V-way and the flat way.

GG


----------

